# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Exemple d'application JDBC / Swing / Mysql

## exhortae

Bonsoir,


Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un lien qui montre le design d'une application JDBC/Swing/mysql

En faite j'ai ma base de donne en mysql toute prte, mes forms en swing fraichement ralises et j'aimerais apprendre  regrouper le tout d'une faon propre et nette. si quelqu'un pouvait me diriger vers un tutos avec un code source et une approche du design MVC ...

PS : j'ai dj lu le tuto de  sun sur jdbc, l il me faudrait un truc qui aborde le design.

Merci

----------


## exhortae

A force de chercher j'ai fini par trouver.

Je met le lien au cas ou un jour quelqu'un voudrait la mme chose.

http://www.ugrad.cs.ubc.ca/~cs304/20...dbc_swing.html



Un autre site avec un example tout simple

http://www.macs.hw.ac.uk/guidebook/?...e%20GUI&page=1

----------

